# Any interest in some Silver coins?



## theshoenlebens (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi everyone.
I have some 40% silver Eisenhower dollars. Most are proof like and very cool loooking. Is there any interest in them? I also have other silver coins that I would entertain offers on if anybody is interested.

How about $12 each shipped in the continental U.S. ?

Let me know if there is an interest and THANKS in advance.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

How about you list the years of your coins. Like proof..have they been circulated?
What other silver coins do you have that you are interested in selling? Thanks.


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

theshoenlebens:

I'd start here if I were you...

http://www.coinflation.com/coins/silver_coin_calculator.html



.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

How many do you have?


----------



## theshoenlebens (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry for the delay guys. I have 71,72,73,74. A LOT of 71s and and a few of the others. The coins are from proof sets but have been handled ungloved so may have prints or very minor scratches from being in a tube.. 

I have a couple of rolls of mainly halves . Pre 65. If interested also along with many ounces of .999 rounds and bars.

I do know the 40% doesn't have as big a premium as 90% but if you can get silver readily for melt I would appreciate a link.

Check out some of these sights if you want to find the going prices.

Apmex.com. 
Providentmetals.com.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Coin dealers around here usually sell for about 10% over melt


----------



## theshoenlebens (Nov 5, 2012)

The proofs should be worth more than circulated junk but being what it is. 
I will go $11 each or $10 each with a purchase of 3 or more.
The 90% will be 16x face value.
The .999 will be 22.50 ounce. Right now approx $2.75 above spot. 


Melt value is nice but doesn't take in account proofs, unc.etc....
Melt on a morgan is about $15-16. If you can get them for under $20 let me know. I would interested in purchasing them.


Thanks
Chris


----------



## theshoenlebens (Nov 5, 2012)

shoot me an offer.


----------

